# Need advice, 12 speaker whole house, amp or reciever?



## vanwykrl (Jul 28, 2009)

I just moved into a new home, it is wired with 9 speakers. The configuration is as follows:

2 in each bedroom, and 1 in the master bath.

I also plan to add 2 outside in the future on our deck. So that would be 11.

So 5 pairs of stereo speakers and 1 mono.

I believe the speakers are Insignia® - 6-1/2" In-Ceiling Speakers

Given I only want to use these speakers to play the radio, or play music from a connected ipod, what should I buy to power the speakers. There is already volume control switches in all the rooms, so I wont need to turn individual speakers on/ off from the amp/ receiver. I just want to be able to play music throughout the house.

I am looking for recommendations on what equipment to purchase that will do the job. I would prefer not to spend more that a few hundred dollars.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If the distribution system has impedance matching any two channel amp or receiver should work. The Harmon Kardon HK3490 has plenty of power, has an AM/FM tuner and an iPod port. http://www.harmankardon.com/product_detail.aspx?cat=REC&sType=PCS&prod=HK+3490 http://www.harmankardon.com/product...nguage=ENG&cat=IPD&prod=THE BRIDGE II&sType=C A bonus is it can be found for about $340.

If there is no distribution device you would need a 12-pair impedance matching speaker selector which can be found for under $200.


----------



## vanwykrl (Jul 28, 2009)

There is no device, the wires are all just hanging out of the wall in a closet. So this means I need a 12-pair impedance matching speaker selector?

Can you recommend one? Will it allow all speakers to play by default?

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## vanwykrl (Jul 28, 2009)

And dont I need a 6 pair selector = 12 speakers?

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Sylvania SLX-12 Dual-Source Impedance-Matching 12-Pair Speaker Selector is autoformer-based and will play all speakers at the same time and provide the appropriate load to the amplifier. I've seen them online for as low as $178 plus shipping.

Edit: DUH! Yeah a six speaker pair selector would be all you need. The Sylvania SLX-8 would be $145. I use a Niles SS-6 which has a switch for impedance correction. The Niles SS-6 can be found for just over $100.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Onkyo TX-NR906 is a 3 zone multichannel receiver. Different rooms like bathroom and bedroom can be connected to the surround and center outputs then use the receivers all channel stereo or all channel mono to clone the sound to other rooms. The other places in the house can be set up to zones 2 and 3. The volume control and source on zones 2 and 3 can be independant of each other and zone 1 (7.1 main room).

Outside my Onkyo suggestion, I know there are more dedicated and specialized multi room products made for your application; I lost my book marks when my hard drive crashed and off the top of my head the company names are evading my memory.


However we did once live in a home back in the 80s with a Nutone system in the house which allowed us to listen to tapes or radio or aux in any room or outside by the pool or front door. It also gave the house an intercom function and could be wired in to the doorbell. But I don't think the Nutone system will work with your Insignia speakers, because Nutone uses proprietary in wall communication modules.


----------



## mdjarbou (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi there, hope everything worked well with you.
I do have same situation now, what did you do? what do recommend for me to buy, I do have 12 speakers, 3 of them in pairs and the rest is one speaker per room.
thanks in advance.




vanwykrl said:


> I just moved into a new home, it is wired with 9 speakers. The configuration is as follows:
> 
> 2 in each bedroom, and 1 in the master bath.
> 
> ...


----------

